# Need Pay Pal help quick PLEASE



## Watcher48 (Aug 30, 2007)

I just sold some stuff on Ebay 275.00 they took an 8.00 fee out for taking the money. i have an item for 2000.00 on there. in Ebay motors. what kind of fee are they going to take for that???? I aint' paying no 80.oo fee on a personal account.

Thanks


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

Paypal should have the fee schedule listed on their website.

The paypal fee should be 5%, which would be $100 on a $2000 sale.

Don't forget that you have to pay ebay too.

Clove


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

Cripes, i would think you would investigate the fees prior to listing the item!


----------



## Debbie at Bount (Feb 24, 2005)

I hardly bother with ebay any more. I have a soap business and you can't sell a soap for 2.50, pay ebay and paypal. At one time you could take checks or money orders. They do not allow that now. I never received a bad check so it is because of ownership of paypal. In fact reading bus. stats. Ebay is doing poorly but paypal is doing great. Wonder why????


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2009)

Watcher48 said:


> I just sold some stuff on Ebay 275.00 they took an 8.00 fee out for taking the money. i have an item for 2000.00 on there. in Ebay motors. what kind of fee are they going to take for that???? I aint' paying no 80.oo fee on a personal account.
> 
> Thanks


Are you using a personal account tio take credit/debit card payments? If you are, fees in personal accounts are MUCH higher than in upgraded accounts.

You also can't take a payment higher than $500 to a personal account.

I have a personal AND an upgraded account (you are allowed to do that). I use the upgraded account for taking credit and debit card payments. If I were getting large payments, I would use it for that too.


----------

